# Easy to use high resolution night vision security camera for non tech savvy 90 yr old



## HarryTheDog (12 Mar 2021)

My mother who lives 400 miles away in Cornwall came clean with me on a phone call last night , ( She had not mentioned ot before as she did not want ot worry me) has been on the wrong end of someone who has visited her 3 times in the last month around midnight to 02:00 in the morning banging on her bedroom window and calling out her name. She lives down a track and no one lives all year round next to her ( holiday homes) . My mother was ( no longer) on the local council and planning committee for many many years so may have made 1 or 2 enemies over the years.
This has been reported to the police but I expect sod all to happen and it will be down to us to find out who it is.
She has wifi in the house but no android phone but has a computer but she just cannot get further than turning it on and looking up emails.
My brother and sister live nearby but both are non tech savvy, however my brother could probably install cameras or I can drive down and set them up. 
So I am looking for cameras that are ideally battery operated for ease of instillation ( but maybe mains operated is the better way to go?) , very good night vision with pictures good enough to enable a prosecution, sound recording, easy to set up and can connect through wifi to a site where I or anyone else with the login details could log in and review anything captured. 
I have had a look online and there is a huge number of them , you can get systems from a couple of 100 quid to over a grand. I am not a cheapskate when it comes to my mum so if it has to be a grands worth I am ok with that. Maybe I should look at getting a proper security firm to do it?
So I am after opinions of people with real experience of systems for recommendations I will probably continue to google but I know there are some real smart cookies on this site who may have a good insight to this problem.


----------



## midlife (12 Mar 2021)

If they are banging on the door how about a smart doorbell with camera. I think they can be set up so you can see the output and also shout at them. ?


----------



## Randomnerd (12 Mar 2021)

My first thought is to install good lighting too, alongside cameras.


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Mar 2021)

@midlife its her bedroom window not the door , so its someone who knows the layout of the house and where she sleeps ( 3 bedrooms). Whoever it is can easily enter from the back or front of the house as front has a public footpath with no barrier at all to the property the back is a common with access via a low latch gate. Impossible to make the garden and drive in any way secure.
A light is not going to be much of a deterrent cos they know its only a little old lady inside and no neighbours. The person obviously knows my mum its not some random knocking on anyones window its a small village and for anyone to bother doing this multiple times has got to be a bit of a crank.
Mulling this over my best and speediest option may be a professional outfit to install it.


----------



## Broadside (12 Mar 2021)

Eufy do some pretty good battery powered cameras but for what you’re describing I wouldn’t hesitate to go for much better quality which takes you to Hikvision which will do colour recording in very low light. If identification and evidence worthy is necessary then this is what you need.

I have no affiliation but I would give these guys a call, they do supply only if you are able install yourself.

https://www.cctvkits.co.uk/hd-ip-cctv-kits/


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2021)

Call the police first. Then put in a camera. I have a normal CCTV system and a Lorex WIFI camera in the garage . It is USB powered though. 

ARLO Essential is battery powered for £100


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Mar 2021)

@Broadside I am now strongly thinking as I live 400 miles away I will go down the proffesional install route. I have found a local firm that install Hikvision amongst other manufacturers. I am awaiting a call back from them. ( Nb tried Aerial force spoke to a sales git who did not have a clue and would only discuss if they came to site told them to go and do one.)

@fossyant as I did write the police have been called but I expect nothing, this is rural Cornwall, I grew up there, I never saw a policeman till i was 11 and went to secondary school. I am now thinking I wont go down the battery route as my mum will never get round to re-charging them etc.


----------



## straas (12 Mar 2021)

Would a camera inside behind the curtains work? 

Not sure if the IR would bounce back off the glass?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2021)

Just a thought, but if whoever is doing this is just doing it for nuisance value to annoy your mum, would a false camera be worth a try first? Might be enough of a deterrent without the expense?


----------



## Cycleops (12 Mar 2021)

Yes, if you want to put them off a powerful PIR light and a false camera with a sign indicating they're on camera would stop all but the most foolhardy.
Must be a serious nutter to persist with this sort of thing.


----------



## cougie uk (12 Mar 2021)

Pretty sure the gadget show mentioned that the ring video camera was coming down to £49. 

The program is online anyway. That would be a no brainer at that price. 

Can you get something put near your mums bedroom window though to stop visitors getting near ?

I'm sure a local gardener could plant some nasty thorn bushes.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Mar 2021)

The problem is the distance from yourself, a 4 port box & a couple of cameras is easy to do, they have a network port & you can easily get access from the Internet to review the footage. TBH for less than £300 a local crew should be able to set you up, it's worth the peace of mind. Go with powered cameras not batteries otherwise your're going to reply on family changing them.


----------



## newfhouse (12 Mar 2021)

I know the Met will sometimes facilitate the installation of, security and cameras for repeat victims. It may be less likely to be the case in your situation, but probably worth enquiring nevertheless. Your force may have specialists that can visit and advise on positioning and coverage in order to provide best evidence.

As has been said, Hikvision Darkfighter cameras are generally very good.


----------



## sheddy (12 Mar 2021)

As mentioned get an Internet camera and doorbell system. You’ll be able to see who’s at the door remotely. 
I could ask my neighbour, but she’s recovering from Covid.


----------



## irw (12 Mar 2021)

Nest cameras can be professionally installed...https://nest.com/uk/nest-pro-installation/
Looks like there's a few companies down in Cornwall that could sort you out.

I put one on our back wall when we went away on holiday a few years ago, as we back onto an old railway line section of the Transpennine trail. You can set them up to give an alert on your phone when they detect motion, and you can talk back though them as well as recording to the cloud.


----------



## stephec (12 Mar 2021)

I'd be tempted to stick a couple of these in the garden as well, whoever's doing it sounds like a scummy piece of shoot if they know it's an old lady living alone. 

https://www.henrykrank.com/cleaning-maintenance-storage/security/alarm-mine.html


----------



## HarryTheDog (15 Mar 2021)

A update just for completeness. My brother stayed the weekend as he was going for mothers day anyway and the bloke did not turn up. I organised a firm to go in today and do a survey and quote. In consultation with my siblings I am going to kill a few more birds with the same stone. As well as cameras back and front I will get a panic alarm system installed for her which she can press and it will alert us and also a movement sensor so we know if my mother has not moved around the house for x hours. Going to cost around 1200 just for 3 cameras , I don't know how much for the other stuff but its worth it for a bit of peace of mind of mind. 
As its most probably a local guy he will hear of the cameras going up and not bother risking getting caught and leave her alone.
Personally I would like to know who the low life is but then again I might get myself in trouble if I have a word with him.


----------



## keithmac (17 Mar 2021)

I'm sure there would be plenty of pest control (ratters) that would be happy to do some vermin control!.


----------



## berty bassett (18 Mar 2021)

i have eufy spotlight camera , anke cameras and recording box and a ring doorbell 
imo the ring has the worse picture but sends alerts to phone and you can talk but monthly fee and battery to change 
the eufy spotlight has a lot better picture also sends alerts to phone , you can talk , set alarm off and no monthly fee
the anke cameras and box very good picture and can access from phone but no alerts - just continous recording then overlaps after couple of weeks / depending how many cameras and settting
out of them 3 i would say eufy fits the bill best - just like putting up spotlight then connecting to internet /leave it alone
i am no expert by a long shot but thats what i would use for my mum


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Mar 2021)

Check out Moobox 







Excellent night vision, 4 cameras to one hub with own router plugged into my Vodafone hub (can be fun wireless, too, if you want.)
You can run it all remotely via an app.


----------

